# Penis question for the women



## alexm

This has probably been covered before, but I sifted through as many posts as I could, and didn't see anything, so...

Reading another thread here about what you women think about your husband's penis got me thinking.

My wife and I have a decent sex life (as in, the sex is usually great, but it's not all that often. 2-4 times a month, really... anyway...)

I am (apparently) on the higher end of average. Nothing that any woman would "wow" over, and nothing that would get laughed at. Nice shape (I think), nothing different or out of the ordinary. Basically, really nothing that I can think of that would make it seem undesirable, if that makes sense.

Now, she has never shown any "interest" in my junk. It doesn't seem to do anything for her, in terms of turning her on. She also doesn't have an aversion to it, mind you. She plays with it, touches it, I get a BJ 9 out of 10 times we have sex, and so forth. But it's more like it's part of the entire act, and not because she loves it. I don't know how to explain this properly, but when she plays with it, it certainly isn't her going through the motions, and she appears quite into it. Though it's not because she loves MY penis, know what I mean?

Obviously I KNOW not all women get turned on by the sight of a man's junk, so I don't take it personally.

However, given that she is relatively experienced, and when we do have sex, she knows what she's doing (and is good at it!), I am wondering if she views mine as simply "good enough" or "unremarkable, but not bad"?

I hear a lot of you women tell us guys that penis size really doesn't matter, and I DO believe that (in general, of course, there are always exceptions), however I also firmly believe that, at least visually, it DOES matter. Would this be correct?

As in, bigger IS better, in terms of looking at it, playing with it, feeling it - outside of PIV.

Obviously, most of us guys have enough to satisfy most women with PIV. We all know that.

However, it occurred to me that my wife (with her relatively high experience compared to mine) has likely "had" more remarkable penises than mine, lol! And therefore, mine (being pretty average and non-descript) might not appeal to her as much as one or more of those have.

It goes both ways, I know, so don't jump on me for that! Most of us have had partners who had bodies, or body parts, that we found more attractive than our SO's, that's a given. Of course, this doesn't mean we're not attracted or can't be turned on by our partners! It just means that they don't have, for example, the boobs that one of our exes had, or whatever.

So my long-winded question is, with this other thread about how some of you women seem to worship your partner's penises, what, if anything, would be the reason(s) for you who don't? Is it just that you're not into the esthetics of a penis? Is it just a tool? (no pun intended!) Is it that your partner's penis is just average or unremarkable compared to one you've seen in the past? Or is it that you've been spoiled with the "perfect penis" at some point in your past, and your partner's can't hold a candle?

For the record, I am fine with not being "perfect", or not comparing to someone in her past, in the penis department. I have nothing to be ashamed of "down there", and it does the job just fine! I'm honestly just curious as to what some of you REALLY feel about your partner's junk!


----------



## Anon Pink

I worship his penis because he likes me to. But I view penises as a tool for pleasure. The sight of an erect penis will stimulate me, because I love how that lovely erection will make me feel and can guess at how it makes him feel.

Unless the penis is freakishly small or big, there is no distinction in aesthetics. It's lovely....period.


----------



## Giro flee

I'm not a very visual person. I think of my husbands penis like I think about his hands. They both can bring me great pleasure but I don't get excited if I see them.


----------



## tracyishere

Anon Pink said:


> I worship his penis because he likes me to. But I view penises as a tool for pleasure. The sight of an erect penis will stimulate me, because I love how that lovely erection will make me feel and can guess at how it makes him feel.
> 
> Unless the penis is freakishly small or big, there is no distinction in aesthetics. It's lovely....period.


I agree. I'm only a penis worshiper because my H likes me to be. It really isn't all that pretty down there IMO. But I get turned on by his reaction to my play...so it's all good!


----------



## ScarletBegonias

Some penises are ugly or weird looking.Not aesthetically pleasing.That would be the only reason I wouldn't want to look at one.

And bigger isn't always better.It can be a burden and a pain depending on how big.


----------



## SimplyAmorous

I have only been with my husband so I have nothing to compare...which could be a blessing ....He is Mr Average...and it's always taken me to the fireworks...What more does a girl need... 

I worship at the throne cause He is the King..It really IS all about the enthusiasm of how deeply I feel about HIM, what we share, what our love making brings...the pleasure of his ROD is ...well.. nothing on this earth can compare. 

I can't say this is because "he wants me too" though...as turning that around....would that mean...if he didn't care for the adoration, the gravitational pull of attention I give....it may not be a big deal to me, something I could let slide/ focus elsewhere...... 

and Honestly....It would bother me* tremendously* if he didn't Love & get excited *with how excited I get* -- to handle suck and play with him!

Just pleasuring him....this greatly turns ME on...


----------



## PBear

The first time my SO saw my junk, she literally squealed in joy (her expression). She apparently found it aesthetically pleasing, even if I like to describe it as "nicely average". She regularly tells me that PIV intercourse with me feels better than with any of her past partners, and she's had bigger and smaller. She regularly tells me how much she loves the look of it (when erect).

I choose to believe her. 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## alexm

Okay, so to further that, have you ever seen one (in real life, or pictures/movies) that you didn't see in the same way as you see your husbands? Or has every one you've ever seen given you the exact same reaction?



Giro flee said:


> I'm not a very visual person. I think of my husbands penis like I think about his hands. They both can bring me great pleasure but I don't get excited if I see them.


----------



## alexm

I meant bigger being better esthetically - to look at, touch, feel, etc. I know bigger doesn't always mean better when it's being used  But I have heard from several women over the years that bigger/thicker/longer is nicer to SEE, or to play with, etc.



ScarletBegonias said:


> And bigger isn't always better.It can be a burden and a pain depending on how big.


----------



## ScarletBegonias

alexm said:


> I meant bigger being better esthetically - to look at, touch, feel, etc. I know bigger doesn't always mean better when it's being used  But I have heard from several women over the years that bigger/thicker/longer is nicer to SEE, or to play with, etc.


eh,I guess it depends.I think anything more than 7" is awkward.But another woman might think anything less than 7" is awkward.
The thicker ones do seem to be more pleasing to the eye/touch.


----------



## tracyishere

I'd have to say yes! I think it was more what the penis was doing rather than what it look like? I don't know?hmmmmmm maybe both? 

My H isn't well endowed. So I do find myself wondering what it would feel like to have a bigger experience, different positions..etc


----------



## PBear

alexm said:


> Okay, so to further that, have you ever seen one (in real life, or pictures/movies) that you didn't see in the same way as you see your husbands? Or has every one you've ever seen given you the exact same reaction?


Speaking again on behalf of my SO... She REALLY REALLY gets turned off by un-cut junk. Which worked in my favor. . And otherwise, most of the other units (porn or real life) don't get much reaction from her. She could be being kind to me, but again, I'll chose to believe her reaction. 

C


----------



## Forever Me

First, let me say we have no children, and live alone. Until we got dogs my husband was nude most of the time when we were home. He is also pretty immature. It went from an exciting thing for me to see his penis, to an annoying thing. I remember seeing it only when we were going to make love, I was either playing with it to make it hard, or he was taking it out already hard. I loved the look of it, and it sent a thrill through me. Then we hit that really comfortable stage in the relationship where if I was tired after work and feel asleep on the couch I woke up with it sitting on my shoulder or rubbing my cheek. Yes, his penis. He thought it was rather funny. Then began the helicopter penis game when getting out of the shower. Now I am just kinda like "yup, that's your penis".


----------



## tracyishere

Forever Me said:


> First, let me say we have no children, and live alone. Until we got dogs my husband was nude most of the time when we were home. He is also pretty immature. It went from an exciting thing for me to see his penis, to an annoying thing. I remember seeing it only when we were going to make love, I was either playing with it to make it hard, or he was taking it out already hard. I loved the look of it, and it sent a thrill through me. Then we hit that really comfortable stage in the relationship where if I was tired after work and feel asleep on the couch I woke up with it sitting on my shoulder or rubbing my cheek. Yes, his penis. He thought it was rather funny. Then began the helicopter penis game when getting out of the shower. Now I am just kinda like "yup, that's your penis".


That's too funny! I mean... Sorry what a shame. 
My H used To do what I called his monkey dance and flap all that junk around with this awful grin on his face. At first I thought it was cute. But after years of the same performance it just got annoying. Thankfully he stopped after a few eye roll sessions. 

If your going to make that thing dance at least use the pole. Hey RandomDude?!!


----------



## MrAvg

SimplyAmorous said:


> I have only been with my husband so I have nothing to compare...which could be a blessing ....He is Mr Average...and it's always taken me to the fireworks...What more does a girl need...
> 
> Just pleasuring him....this greatly turns ME on...


You are a inspiration to men like myself. I do not think most women really understand how important a penis is to the man attached. I am as the nick states, Mr. Average from what I have seen and been told by wife and past lovers. I never got complaints and always the ladies would come back for seconds.

My wife is kind of like Yup it is your penis. She really never has been enthusiastic about it but not afraid of it. She calls it Mr. P. I think for her it is more a pleasure tool, she does not understand the connection a man has to his penis.

My past lover really like my junk and was always playing with it.
I just wish as you have expressed that my wife would show the same enthusiasm for my penis as I have shown and still show for her. I can not make her want it quite like you have expressed. I am always very clean and well groomed. So it goes for some of us men. You have a lucky husband.


----------



## Rowan

Forever Me said:


> First, let me say we have no children, and live alone. Until we got dogs my husband was nude most of the time when we were home. He is also pretty immature. It went from an exciting thing for me to see his penis, to an annoying thing. I remember seeing it only when we were going to make love, I was either playing with it to make it hard, or he was taking it out already hard. I loved the look of it, and it sent a thrill through me. Then we hit that really comfortable stage in the relationship where if I was tired after work and feel asleep on the couch I woke up with it sitting on my shoulder or rubbing my cheek. Yes, his penis. He thought it was rather funny. Then began the helicopter penis game when getting out of the shower. Now I am just kinda like "yup, that's your penis".


WTH is it with the "helicopter penis" trick? My husband absolutely delighted in that one. He never seemed to understand why it didn't make me all hot and bothered. Once or twice is kinda funny. After I saw our 4 year old son doing the exact same thing, with the exact same enthralled grin, when getting out of the tub? 

"Yup, that's your penis."


----------



## Giro flee

alexm said:


> Okay, so to further that, have you ever seen one (in real life, or pictures/movies) that you didn't see in the same way as you see your husbands? Or has every one you've ever seen given you the exact same reaction?


They all pretty much look the same to me. I just don't think I'm very visual. I don't recoil in horror when I see a penis, but a man walking around trying to flaunt his junk does nothing for me.


----------



## SimplyAmorous

MrAvg said:


> You are a inspiration to men like myself. I do not think most women really understand how important a penis is to the man attached. I am as the nick states, Mr. Average from what I have seen and been told by wife and past lovers. I never got complaints and always the ladies would come back for seconds.
> 
> My wife is kind of like Yup it is your penis. She really never has been enthusiastic about it but not afraid of it. She calls it Mr. P. I think for her it is more a pleasure tool, she does not understand the connection a man has to his penis.
> 
> My past lover really like my junk and was always playing with it.
> I just wish as you have expressed that my wife would show the same enthusiasm for my penis as I have shown and still show for her. I can not make her want it quite like you have expressed. I am always very clean and well groomed. So it goes for some of us men. You have a lucky husband.


Don't give me TOO MUCH credit there Mr Average, I wasn't always so In tuned with my "penis adoration" that was always right there in my grasp....I was a bit "repressed" in our early years... (too much "Good girl" thinking clouding my brain)....& although I always loved  & had to have it after so many days.....

I did *NOT* make the connection to just HOW MUCH Loving & showing that desirous craving to our man's penis meant to him...and well.. "Making love " to it with our mouths ..how this could just uplift him and ourselves to new heights....for quite a few yrs even... 

Read post #3 ... http://talkaboutmarriage.com/ladies-lounge/131146-what-do-u-really-think-your-husbands.html

... But yeah...husband feels very blessed *TODAY*... I've come A WAYS....and yeah... we all have a story to tell... this is part of mine.


----------



## Jellybeans

This thread, once again, confirms my feeling that I think men are way more obsessed with penises than women ever are.

*Now, she has never shown any "interest" in my junk. *

If you are getting BJs 9 out of 10 times you are intimate, then she is absolutely showing interest in your penis. A lot of men have wives who never give them a blow job. Just saying.

*However, given that she is relatively experienced, and when we do have sex, she knows what she's doing (and is good at it!), I am wondering if she views mine as simply "good enough" or "unremarkable, but not bad"?*

And yet she married you. So yes, she believes you are "good enough."

*However, it occurred to me that my wife (with her relatively high experience compared to mine) has likely "had" more remarkable penises than mine, lol! And therefore, mine (being pretty average and non-descript) might not appeal to her as much as one or more of those have.*

This is your issue, not hers. You sound very insecure over your penis. The bottom line is that she chose you to spend her life with. So if you penis really was that unremarkable to her, or didn't satisfy her or she found it uninteresting/bad/small, etc. (list whatever other insecurity you may have over your penis), then she wouldn't have married you. Not to say she married you for your penis but you are kind of a package deal, you and your junk, so clearly she wanted to be with you.


----------



## Anon Pink

Well as a parent of daughter who taught them openness and to love their body as is.... Girls never ever ever say...my coochie is the coolest thing ever! Girls never sit on the toilet looking and playing and saying, what's this thing and how come it feels so good? Girls never walk around holding their vulvas, checking to ensure it's okay or just getting that quick bit of comfort. So NO, women don't see any penis as the wonder of wonders the way men do. Because we don't see our own bodies that way either.

This is the disconnect both men and women have to understand.

Men want their women to love their penis because to a man, his penis is absolutely everything to him. It takes some understanding for a woman to get that about men. And it takes men understanding that women don't get it because we don't have it. We didn't grow up fascinated with the silly looking bundle of flesh or that totally undeveloped nodule and folds that would LATER becomes an important part of sexual satisfaction. Men need to get that about women.


----------



## alexm

I really don't have an issue with it, I really don't! 

That's not why I was asking. It was related to another thread in which the women who replied talked about how much they liked their partners junk, how much they thought about it, how they couldn't wait to get their hands on it, etc. and it got me thinking.

I was just curious as to how the rest of the women here feel about junk, in general. Purely a sociological question for curiosity's sake.

I used my wife as an example of a woman who does not worship my penis. I'm pretty sure I made it clear that I had no issue with that, and that it's obvious to me that she certainly doesn't hate it, or is disgusted by it, or what have you. 

And honestly, if she were to come out and tell me someday that she was ever like that with one of her exes (ie. he happened to have a penis that REALLY turned her on), I would think "good for him!". (and also wonder why she told me that, lol!) But what I have works for her, so I have no issues.

Bottom line, not all of us men have penis envy, or are insecure about it. I am not in that category AT ALL. If I was excessively large, or excessively small, I would probably feel that. I am on the large side of average, both girth and length. I promise you, I would feel the same way if I was on the smaller side of average, too.

Again, purely a question related to how you guys think. We all know the "size doesn't matter" line is BS, *to a certain extent*. Yes, you can be satisfied with something smaller or thinner, but, just like a vagina to us men, there's a "sweet spot" in terms of the fit AND the esthetics to turn us on. 

We men don't look at every vagina equally. Even though the function could be exactly the same as any other one, there are still some esthetically pleasing vaginas and some that aren't as much. It's a matter of taste, of course, but all the same. I have seen some in my life that are beautiful to look at, and some, not-so-much. Didn't turn me off, of course, but seeing the few that were more pleasing to MY eye likely got me even more turned on.

Furthermore, although I am not extremely experienced, I have had enough to come to my own conclusions about a few things (unscientifically, of course!). I have been with more than one woman whose vagina was a great fit for my penis, felt GREAT, and was very pleasing to the eye, however the actual sex was over all boring. BUT, the hardware made up for that in some respects. I have been with 2 women who's vaginas were on the larger (both deeper and wider) side, and I can say with some confidence, that if they weren't freaky and open and "into it" in bed, it would have done very little for me. And I have been with one woman who as exactly like that - larger, looser vagina, not terribly nice to look at, AND she did next to nothing in bed.

So yes, the old adage about the "it's not the size of the hammer, it's the technique" is certainly true on BOTH sides. But to me, the visual aspect is HUGE for both men AND women. Probably more so for women, because, hey, it's RIGHT THERE! You can often get a feel for it (no pun intended) even when the man is dressed. We men can't do that. We have NO idea what we're getting until it's past the point of no return, lol!

I believe the opposite is true for women. Some penises, regardless of size, are just better to look at for you then others. Forget size. (though I still strongly believe that larger IS more pleasing to LOOK at, and play with. I have heard that from several women over the years. And no, I didn't poll anyone! I've just always had more female friends than male.)



Jellybeans said:


> This thread, once again, confirms my feeling that I think men are way more obsessed with penises than women ever are.
> 
> *Now, she has never shown any "interest" in my junk. *
> 
> If you are getting BJs 9 out of 10 times you are intimate, then she is absolutely showing interest in your penis. A lot of men have wives who never give them a blow job. Just saying.
> 
> *However, given that she is relatively experienced, and when we do have sex, she knows what she's doing (and is good at it!), I am wondering if she views mine as simply "good enough" or "unremarkable, but not bad"?*
> 
> And yet she married you. So yes, she believes you are "good enough."
> 
> *However, it occurred to me that my wife (with her relatively high experience compared to mine) has likely "had" more remarkable penises than mine, lol! And therefore, mine (being pretty average and non-descript) might not appeal to her as much as one or more of those have.*
> 
> This is your issue, not hers. You sound very insecure over your penis. The bottom line is that she chose you to spend her life with. So if you penis really was that unremarkable to her, or didn't satisfy her or she found it uninteresting/bad/small, etc. (list whatever other insecurity you may have over your penis), then she wouldn't have married you. Not to say she married you for your penis but you are kind of a package deal, you and your junk, so clearly she wanted to be with you.


----------



## SimplyAmorous

*If I was a man*, I would feel very blessed to have a woman who was enamored with my Rod...seriously ... I don't blame any man, or think he is obsessed for desiring that...wanting that...or secretly wishing for that sort of worship (or whatever one wants to call it)...

It's no different...as us women (well some of us -not all)...who want to be deeply loved, cherished and romanced and felt his #1....Men want to be craved & pleasured at their hottest pleausre spot..... makes all the sense in the world to me !!

And I think men are great! 

Well... some of them..others can be such a DI** we may not want anything to do with their Di**!


----------



## tracyishere

Anon Pink said:


> Well as a parent of daughter who taught them openness and to love their body as is.... Girls never ever ever say...my coochie is the coolest thing ever! Girls never sit on the toilet looking and playing and saying, what's this thing and how come it feels so good? Girls never walk around holding their vulvas, checking to ensure it's okay or just getting that quick bit of comfort. So NO, women don't see any penis as the wonder of wonders the way men do. Because we don't see our own bodies that way either.
> 
> This is the disconnect both men and women have to understand.
> 
> Men want their women to love their penis because to a man, his penis is absolutely everything to him. It takes some understanding for a woman to get that about men. And it takes men understanding that women don't get it because we don't have it. We didn't grow up fascinated with the silly looking bundle of flesh or that totally undeveloped nodule and folds that would LATER becomes an important part of sexual satisfaction. Men need to get that about women.


Ok, maybe I'm the only woman ever to admit this but my H often catches me touching myself. I'd say way more often than him...probably allot more. I don't know why, so don't ask. Most of the time i don't even realize I'm doing it. So maybe I have vajayjay envy?:rofl:


----------



## WyshIknew

Mrs Wysh seems to like mine.

I'm a grower not a shower so she will laugh at it when it is (in her words) like a little snail. To saying "holy crap tree trunk".

She also does something I've never heard of. She will kill me if she reads this.

She like to take me to the bathroom if you know what I mean. Only once in a blue moon though, not all the time.


----------



## Dad&Hubby

tracyishere said:


> Ok, maybe I'm the only woman ever to admit this but my H often catches me touching myself. I'd say way more often than him...probably allot more. I don't know why, so don't ask. Most of the time i don't even realize I'm doing it. So maybe I have vajayjay envy?:rofl:


Haha, if its any consolation, my wife rubs both her vajayjay and her breasts. It's a form of relaxation for her. before we had kids, she'd stand in the middle of the room doing a two handed breast rub (one on each breast) while trying to figure out all of the things we needed to get done that day. 

PS I LOVE THAT!! When she's stressed a bit, I'll come up behind her and do the same motion. She INSTANTLY calms down.


----------



## ntamph

WyshIknew said:


> She like to take me to the bathroom if you know what I mean. Only once in a blue moon though, not all the time.


:scratchhead:


----------



## VermisciousKnid

WyshIknew said:


> She also does something I've never heard of. She will kill me if she reads this.
> 
> She like to take me to the bathroom if you know what I mean. Only once in a blue moon though, not all the time.


She likes to "aim it" for you?


----------



## WyshIknew

VermisciousKnid said:


> She likes to "aim it" for you?


Yes. I don't know why, she just does.

And she likes feeling it move and pulse a bit.


I mean I've obviously heard of scat etc but this isn't that, she likes the feeling.


----------



## tracyishere

Dad&Hubby said:


> Haha, if its any consolation, my wife rubs both her vajayjay and her breasts. It's a form of relaxation for her. before we had kids, she'd stand in the middle of the room doing a two handed breast rub (one on each breast) while trying to figure out all of the things we needed to get done that day.
> 
> PS I LOVE THAT!! When she's stressed a bit, I'll come up behind her and do the same motion. She INSTANTLY calms down.


Wahoo! Maybe I should create more stress in my life so my Husband can calm me!!!!


----------



## VermisciousKnid

WyshIknew said:


> Yes. I don't know why, she just does.
> 
> And she likes feeling it move and pulse a bit.
> 
> 
> I mean I've obviously heard of scat etc but this isn't that, she likes the feeling.


I've heard of that but never experienced it.  

Does she remember to lift the seat? if not and you pee on it in this manner, who has to clean it up?


----------



## WyshIknew

VermisciousKnid said:


> I've heard of that but never experienced it.
> 
> Does she remember to lift the seat? if not and you pee on it in this manner, who has to clean it up?


I'm too well house trained and beta to not lift the toilet seat. :awink:


----------



## VermisciousKnid

WyshIknew said:


> I'm too well house trained and beta to not lift the toilet seat. :awink:


That's a hoot!

Has her curiosity extended to writing her name in the snow or are you not in the right climate for that?


----------



## WyshIknew

VermisciousKnid said:


> That's a hoot!
> 
> Has her curiosity extended to writing her name in the snow or are you not in the right climate for that?


No, nothing like that.

Also don't forget snow = cold.


----------



## Dad&Hubby

WyshIknew said:


> Mrs Wysh seems to like mine.
> 
> I'm a grower not a shower so she will laugh at it when it is (in her words) like a little snail. To saying "holy crap tree trunk".
> 
> She also does something I've never heard of. She will kill me if she reads this.
> 
> She like to take me to the bathroom if you know what I mean. Only once in a blue moon though, not all the time.


My wife loves my penis. She's done this a few times, she loves aiming. She's said that she's lucky she wasn't born a man, otherwise she'd never leave the house.

Have I mentioned I love my wife :smthumbup:


----------



## tracyishere

All this pee talk is making me thirsty!


----------



## Anon Pink

tracyishere said:


> All this pee talk is making me thirsty!



Okay euuuuwwwwah 




WyshIknew said:


> Yes. I don't know why, she just does.
> 
> And she likes feeling it move and pulse a bit.
> 
> 
> I mean I've obviously heard of scat etc but this isn't that, she likes the feeling.


I asked my H to let me do this..he was horrified. You're a good husband Wysh.


----------



## tracyishere

your welcome! 

I have never had the desire to watch or help my H pee. Kinda find that ewwwww myself!


----------



## hookares

This thread won't be around for long, but:
Any penis will do until after the divorce. Then it comes under closer scrutiny.


----------



## alexm

hookares said:


> This thread won't be around for long, but:
> Any penis will do until after the divorce. Then it comes under closer scrutiny.


First of all: LOL!

Second, and more serious, in terms of what? What it looks like? Shape, size, etc? Or what he can do with it?


----------



## GettingIt_2

WyshIknew said:


> Mrs Wysh seems to like mine.
> 
> I'm a grower not a shower so she will laugh at it when it is (in her words) like a little snail. To saying "holy crap tree trunk".
> 
> She also does something I've never heard of. She will kill me if she reads this.
> 
> She like to take me to the bathroom if you know what I mean. Only once in a blue moon though, not all the time.


Ok, I will cop to trying to sneak a peek when my husband is standing in the loo. I don't know why! I love seeing him from behind while he pees! 

I guess I'm sort of in the minority--seeing my husband's hard penis is a huge turn on for me. I like how it feels. I like how it's warm and smooth. I like how it looks. I love it when he has a hard on and I can see it through his jeans. Maybe I have a fetish? 

And anyway, I love how he loves that I love it. That's really the best part.


----------



## VeryHurt

I have seen at least 400 penises in my nursing career and I can tell you that no two look alike. Kinda like snowflakes.

What adds to the attraction is the grooming of the pubic hair.

Circumcised vs. intact makes a difference.

Then there are the crooked ones, the ones that are way too narrow at the tip or base.

When men are sick/ill, their penises look "sad or sick" as well.

If they have a fever, their testicles will droop to their knees.

The darker the skin color, the darker the penis. The testicles will be even darker in color.

The size of the testicles range from golf ball size to peaches. This makes the penis look larger or smaller.

Personally, my WH penis became mine in a weird sense over the 31 years that we were together. The thought of having to see or touch another man freaks me out. Can't explain why but it just does. Maybe I feel that I would be touching another woman's "property" just like I am having a hard time knowing that the OW has seen and touched my WH.


----------



## WyshIknew

VeryHurt said:


> I have seen at least 400 penises in my nursing career and I can tell you that no two look alike. Kinda like snowflakes.
> 
> What adds to the attraction is the grooming of the pubic hair.
> 
> Circumcised vs. intact makes a difference.
> 
> Then there are the crooked ones, the ones that are way too narrow at the tip or base.
> 
> When men are sick/ill, their penises look "sad or sick" as well.
> 
> If they have a fever, their testicles will droop to their knees.
> 
> The darker the skin color, the darker the penis. The testicles will be even darker in color.
> The size of the testicles range from golf ball size to peaches. This makes the penis look larger or smaller.
> 
> Personally, my WH penis became mine in a weird sense over the 31 years that we were together. The thought of having to see or touch another man freaks me out. Can't explain why but it just does. Maybe I feel that I would be touching another woman's "property" just like I am having a hard time knowing that the OW has seen and touched my WH.


I take it you mean their scrotum. They are in trouble if you can see their testicles.


----------



## WyshIknew

VeryHurt said:


> I have seen at least 400 penises in my nursing career and I can tell you that no two look alike. Kinda like snowflakes.
> 
> What adds to the attraction is the grooming of the pubic hair.
> 
> Circumcised vs. intact makes a difference.
> 
> Then there are the crooked ones, the ones that are way too narrow at the tip or base.
> 
> When men are sick/ill, their penises look "sad or sick" as well.
> 
> If they have a fever, their testicles will droop to their knees.
> 
> The darker the skin color, the darker the penis. The testicles will be even darker in color.
> 
> The size of the testicles range from golf ball size to peaches. This makes the penis look larger or smaller.
> 
> Personally, my WH penis became mine in a weird sense over the 31 years that we were together. The thought of having to see or touch another man freaks me out. Can't explain why but it just does. Maybe I feel that I would be touching another woman's "property" just like I am having a hard time knowing that the OW has seen and touched my WH.


Can I just ask how circumcised or uncut makes a difference?

The grooming I can see making a diffwerence but not sure about the cutting?


----------



## WyshIknew

Anon Pink said:


> Okay euuuuwwwwah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I asked my H to let me do this..he was horrified. You're a good husband Wysh.


I do my best.

It's a learning curve, and I'm still on it even after nearly 25 years.


----------



## MrAvg

Anon Pink said:


> Girls never ever ever say...my coochie is the coolest thing ever! Girls never sit on the toilet looking and playing and saying, what's this thing and how come it feels so good? Girls never walk around holding their vulvas, checking to ensure it's okay or just getting that quick bit of comfort. So NO, women don't see any penis as the wonder of wonders the way men do. Because we don't see our own bodies that way either..


I understand your view point and the logic of what you are saying. That is why mean are from Mars and women are from Venus.

Women worry and compare breast size, tush size and shape as well as many other parts of their bodies that most men find attractive. The degree with vary, just like men, my first live in was very self confident about her body where as my wife is not. DW sees all her imperfections no matter what I tell her. I always complement her body and how it looks. It is hard to love a body of someone who does not like their own body or only sees the flaws.

I was not saying I want my wife on her knees looking at my manhood like a god. But it would be nice if she would show a little more enthusiasm about it during love making and other times. For a short period during our marriage she did. I am asking for nothing less than what I do for her, I am always hugging and touching her and make sure she sees how much I enjoy pleasuring her orally. 

There is not question that many men put more importance to their manhood than women do. It has been the main source of enjoyment and pleasure our whole lives. A man's penis in some ways can be a extension of themselves. No pun intended. We think it is important to women since we feel it is important part of our sexuality and masculinity.

I would not be married to my DW is I was uncut. Very early in our relationship when she first saw my manhood she was pleased. When talking about it some time later she told me if I was uncut our relationship likely would not have gone far. She just does not like uncut penises. Just has some women prefer uncut men. Some men want their SO to have large breasts and or a perfect tush, etc. 

Perhaps you are correct men will never understand why women do not value their junk as much as many men do. Such is life, some will end up with enlightened wives some will not.


----------



## WyshIknew

MrAvg said:


> I understand your view point and the logic of what you are saying. That is why mean are from Mars and women are from Venus.
> 
> Women worry and compare breast size, tush size and shape as well as many other parts of their bodies that most men find attractive. The degree with vary, just like men, my first live in was very self confident about her body where as my wife is not. DW sees all her imperfections no matter what I tell her. I always complement her body and how it looks. It is hard to love a body of someone who does not like their own body or only sees the flaws.
> 
> I was not saying I want my wife on her knees looking at my manhood like a god. But it would be nice if she would show a little more enthusiasm about it during love making and other times. For a short period during our marriage she did. I am asking for nothing less than what I do for her, I am always hugging and touching her and make sure she sees how much I enjoy pleasuring her orally.
> 
> There is not question that many men put more importance to their manhood than women do. It has been the main source of enjoyment and pleasure our whole lives. A man's penis in some ways can be a extension of themselves. No pun intended. We think it is important to women since we feel it is important part of our sexuality and masculinity.
> 
> I would not be married to my DW is I was uncut. Very early in our relationship when she first saw my manhood she was pleased. When talking about it some time later she told me if I was uncut our relationship likely would not have gone far. She just does not like uncut penises. Just has some women prefer uncut men. Some men want their SO to have large breasts and or a perfect tush, etc.
> 
> Perhaps you are correct men will never understand why women do not value their junk as much as many men do. Such is life, some will end up with enlightened wives some will not.




I don't understand this cut/uncut stuff?

Surely if it's clean, long and round it's all good?

I'm uncut but when erect the foreskin peels back anyway so don't see the difference.

The only difference I've read of is that an uncut man finds it more difficult to 'hold back' due to the foreskin protecting the glans therefore making it more sensitive when it is exposed to stimulation. Don't know if that is true.


----------



## firebelly1

My two cents here: My H has a good penis. It's relatively aesthetically pleasing. I praise it to make him feel good and because I really do like it. I like to fondle it whenever I can.  I don't like the look of a long, skinny penis and I don't like the feel of a small one but the LOOK of penises in and of themselves isn't that great. They are these veiny, wrinkly-skinned things. I think the same thing about vaginas. Not sure how you guys can look at them and not think they're just a little weird. All those flappy folds of skin. 

But when I'm looking at/ touching my husband's penis, I'm not thinking any of that. I get turned on by it because what turns me on is the hardness; the anticipation of it being in my mouth or my vagina. Seeing pictures of men with relatively large penises is a turn-on, but up close a penis is kind of like an alien.


----------



## lovelifeandwanttoenjoyit

Anon Pink said:


> Okay euuuuwwwwah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I asked my H to let me do this..he was horrified. You're a good husband Wysh.




I can't stop laughing :lol: my wife has help me after sex several times when still hard and trying to aim at the bowl is a bit tricky!!


----------



## tracyishere

firebelly1 said:


> My two cents here: My H has a good penis. It's relatively aesthetically pleasing. I praise it to make him feel good and because I really do like it. I like to fondle it whenever I can.  I don't like the look of a long, skinny penis and I don't like the feel of a small one but the LOOK of penises in and of themselves isn't that great. They are these veiny, wrinkly-skinned things. I think the same thing about vaginas. Not sure how you guys can look at them and not think they're just a little weird. All those flappy folds of skin.
> 
> But when I'm looking at/ touching my husband's penis, I'm not thinking any of that. I get turned on by it because what turns me on is the hardness; the anticipation of it being in my mouth or my vagina. Seeing pictures of men with relatively large penises is a turn-on, but up close a penis is kind of like an alien.


:iagree::rofl::rofl:

Good thing ET was so nice....


----------



## MrAvg

WyshIknew said:


> I don't understand this cut/uncut stuff?
> 
> Surely if it's clean, long and round it's all good?
> 
> I'm uncut but when erect the foreskin peels back anyway so don't see the difference.
> 
> The only difference I've read of is that an uncut man finds it more difficult to 'hold back' due to the foreskin protecting the glans therefore making it more sensitive when it is exposed to stimulation. Don't know if that is true.


I am not sure about how it feels to be uncut. I have heard cut men have more trouble holding back. I sure had that problems years ago with PE. I think the uncut-cut sensitivity question is more about the individual and less rule of thumb.

I am not sure why she feels the way she does about cut or uncut. DW just does not the look or feel of a uncut man. She told me she has been with 1 or 2. I did not ask specifics as to each one and why she did not like them. The most she has shared is appearance. She said she prefers the look of cut men.

There are men who would not want a wife with small breasts or perhaps a large tush. Some men on the other hand might prefer both.

Like you I am a grower not a shower. I have read size does matter to women when looking at a flaccid penis. Showers are rated much better than growers when women were shown various flaccid penises. Where they ladies all had stated prior to the study that size did not matter. So in some cases maybe women are more visual when it comes to the size of a guys junk when it is soft.

It seems clear most women are not nearly as concerned about a man's penis size and appearance than most men seem to be.


----------



## tracyishere

MrAvg said:


> I am not sure about how it feels to be uncut. I have heard cut men have more trouble holding back. I sure had that problems years ago with PE. I think the uncut-cut sensitivity question is more about the individual and less rule of thumb.
> 
> I am not sure why she feels the way she does about cut or uncut. DW just does not the look or feel of a uncut man. She told me she has been with 1 or 2. I did not ask specifics as to each one and why she did not like them. The most she has shared is appearance. She said she prefers the look of cut men.
> 
> There are men who would not want a wife with small breasts or perhaps a large tush. Some men on the other hand might prefer both.
> 
> Like you I am a grower not a shower. I have read size does matter to women when looking at a flaccid penis. Showers are rated much better than growers when women were shown various flaccid penises. Where they ladies all had stated prior to the study that size did not matter. So in some cases maybe women are more visual when it comes to the size of a guys junk when it is soft.
> 
> It seems clear most women are not nearly as concerned about a man's penis size and appearance than most men seem to be.


What do you mean by grower and shower? 

Btw I don't really care if it is cut or uncut. I like playing with my H's foreskin... But if it wasn't there I'm sure I could find something else to play with......


----------



## WyshIknew

tracyishere said:


> What do you mean by grower and shower?
> 
> Btw I don't really care if it is cut or uncut. I like playing with my H's foreskin... But if it wasn't there I'm sure I could find something else to play with......


A 'grower' has a larger variety in the flaccid length of his penis and tends to look smaller.

A 'shower' has a normally longer flaccid penis.

However when excited/erect the sizes tend to even out.

So the grower grows more and the shower shows more.


----------



## tracyishere

WyshIknew said:


> A 'grower' has a larger variety in the flaccid length of his penis and tends to look smaller.
> 
> A 'shower' has a normally longer flaccid penis.
> 
> However when excited/erect the sizes tend to even out.
> 
> So the grower grows more and the shower shows more.


Penises sound complicated.....


----------



## WyshIknew

tracyishere said:


> Penises sound complicated.....


Definitely.

They need 'looking after' regularly.


----------



## tracyishere

WyshIknew said:


> Definitely.
> 
> They need 'looking after' regularly.


That I do know


----------



## Anon Pink

lovelifeandwanttoenjoyit said:


> I can't stop laughing :lol: my wife has help me after sex several times when still hard and trying to aim at the bowl is a bit tricky!!


It's not a sexual thing, it's a curiosity thing. And yes, maybe I would like the opportunity to write my name in the snow just once. Sheeshe! Why so stingy with your toys?


----------



## WyshIknew

Anon Pink said:


> It's not a sexual thing, it's a curiosity thing. And yes, maybe I would like the opportunity to write my name in the snow just once. Sheeshe! Why so stingy with your toys?


:lol:

You might break them!


----------



## tracyishere

Anon Pink said:


> It's not a sexual thing, it's a curiosity thing. And yes, maybe I would like the opportunity to write my name in the snow just once. Sheeshe! Why so stingy with your toys?


He's peeing.... I just don't get it.


----------



## Anon Pink

WyshIknew said:


> :lol:
> 
> You might break them!


And yet, we take such good loving care of them and make them feel so good..

Talk about trust issues.


----------



## WyshIknew

tracyishere said:


> He's peeing.... I just don't get it.


Well I think it's like with a HJ for instance. Not only can she see it happen, she likes to feel it "pulsing" as she calls it.

I dunno, she's a woman, I don't try and make sense of her needs and desires..

I just take advantage of them.


----------



## Anon Pink

tracyishere said:


> He's peeing.... I just don't get it.


Just plain curiosity. Perhaps an expression of the nurturer? Competitive...wanna see if I can aim it as well or better.


----------



## WyshIknew

Anon Pink said:


> And yet, we take such good loving care of them and make them feel so good..
> 
> Talk about trust issues.


Touchè.


----------



## tracyishere

My H likes to watch me pee outside though....He is surprised how far it shoots. I challenged him to see who could pee the farthest...but he is a chicken.....I know I would win LMAO!!!
That's the only time I asked to see my H pee


----------



## PieceOfSky

*Re: Re: Penis question for the women*



VeryHurt said:


> I have seen at least 400 penises in my nursing career and I can tell you that no two look alike. Kinda like snowflakes.
> 
> What adds to the attraction is the grooming of the pubic hair.
> 
> Circumcised vs. intact makes a difference.
> 
> Then there are the crooked ones, the ones that are way too narrow at the tip or base.
> 
> When men are sick/ill, their penises look "sad or sick" as well.
> 
> If they have a fever, their testicles will droop to their knees.
> 
> The darker the skin color, the darker the penis. The testicles will be even darker in color.
> 
> The size of the testicles range from golf ball size to peaches. This makes the penis look larger or smaller.
> 
> Personally, my WH penis became mine in a weird sense over the 31 years that we were together. The thought of having to see or touch another man freaks me out. Can't explain why but it just does. Maybe I feel that I would be touching another woman's "property" just like I am having a hard time knowing that the OW has seen and touched my WH.


Just in case that lovely young ultrasound technician is listening -- the one that performed my testicular ultrasound pursuant my post-vasectomy complications after a couple of hours of ice-packs in the ER -- I would just like to say:


THERE WAS SHRINKAGE!

COLD CAUSES SHRINKAGE!!!!!




Thank you. That is all.
(I have way too much in common with George Castanza.)


----------



## tracyishere

PieceOfSky said:


> Just in case that lovely young ultrasound technician is listening -- the one that performed my testicular ultrasound pursuant my post-vasectomy complications after a couple of hours of ice-packs in the ER -- I would just like to say:
> 
> 
> THERE WAS SHRINKAGE!
> 
> COLD CAUSES SHRINKAGE!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. That is all.
> (I have way too much in common with George Castanza.)


Lmao!!!!


----------



## VeryHurt

WyshIknew said:


> I take it you mean their scrotum. They are in trouble if you can see their testicles.


Yes, I meant the scrotum.
VH


----------



## VeryHurt

WyshIknew said:


> I don't understand this cut/uncut stuff?
> 
> Surely if it's clean, long and round it's all good?
> 
> I'm uncut but when erect the foreskin peels back anyway so don't see the difference.
> 
> The only difference I've read of is that an uncut man finds it more difficult to 'hold back' due to the foreskin protecting the glans therefore making it more sensitive when it is exposed to stimulation. Don't know if that is true.


"Cut" vs. "Uncut"

Some women prefer men who are circumcised, others don't care. It's a personal preference. 

Once again, being a RN I had to insert Foley Caths into men's urethras. The men who were not circumcised, had to have their foreskins retracted and I found that 9 out of 10 times I always had a surprise when I would do that. 

(This "stuff" is why my son was circumcised and I was glad that my WH was as well.)

Without being graphic, there is "stuff" that can harbor under the foreskin if a man is not meticulous with his hygiene. Little boys should be taught how to care for their penises while they are young. 

Getting back to penises in general, I also worked in Labor & Delivery, the Newborn Nursery and the NICU so once again, I saw freshly born babies.

I can tell you from the second they make their entrances, the little boys have different size penises and it is hysterical: Short, long, slender, wide. And their scrotums also vary in color according to their skin pigment. I've seen ranges from very pale pink to nearly black. Also, the size varies from the get-go.


----------



## SimplyAmorous

VeryHurt said:


> (This "stuff" is why my son was circumcised and I was glad that my WH was as well.)
> 
> Without being graphic, there is "stuff" that can harbor under the foreskin if a man is not meticulous with his hygiene. Little boys should be taught how to care for their penises while they are young.


 I am happy my husband is cut and what you speak here is why we did our 5 sons as well... I read extensive articles on the *Uncut vs Cut *before having our 1st son..... I favored the potential health benefits of the Cut (if the boy is careless with his washing) vs. the risks of the cutting at infancy. 

Many claim a man looses sensation, I'd say plenty of CUT men are way too horny to begin with, I know my husband wacked it up to 4 times a day in his youth, being CUT didn't deter his sensation a bit...he was ready to blow with just a few touches... so that didn't speak much to me... 

There as a poster here (gone now) *Geekdown* that was FURIOUS his parents did this to him, he unleashed such anger here on the forum over this... heated debates ensued.....I think he would have marched in the streets against this being done to our sons....that we as parents HAVE NO RIGHT..... he felt it was pure mutilation...

I recall hearing my Grandmother complain how she wished my Grandfather was cut...that was a little TMI to hear in my youth...ha ha 

So what can you [email protected]# Some feel this way, some do not. ...then some are unhappy cause it wasn't done...and subject themselves to surgery later in life!


----------



## WyshIknew

VeryHurt said:


> "Cut" vs. "Uncut"
> 
> Some women prefer men who are circumcised, others don't care. It's a personal preference.
> 
> Once again, being a RN I had to insert Foley Caths into men's urethras. The men who were not circumcised, had to have their foreskins retracted and I found that 9 out of 10 times I always had a surprise when I would do that.
> 
> (This "stuff" is why my son was circumcised and I was glad that my WH was as well.)
> 
> Without being graphic, there is "stuff" that can harbor under the foreskin if a man is not meticulous with his hygiene. Little boys should be taught how to care for their penises while they are young.
> 
> Getting back to penises in general, I also worked in Labor & Delivery, the Newborn Nursery and the NICU so once again, I saw freshly born babies.
> 
> I can tell you from the second they make their entrances, the little boys have different size penises and it is hysterical: Short, long, slender, wide. And their scrotums also vary in color according to their skin pigment. I've seen ranges from very pale pink to nearly black. Also, the size varies from the get-go.


Well I shower twice a day, and I do take care with my hygiene. I never have any problem with smegma, and yes I have taken care to educate my sons. It's not rocket science.

It just seems like a rather insignificant thing to focus on.

You might have a guy who is handsome, charming, successful, hygienic  and loves you to bits.

Are you really going to run away screaming with your head in your hands because he is uncircumcised?

Crumbs, men are accused of being shallow!

Circumcision - What is Circumcision


It's difficult to know what to believe as I've also seen reports that claim an uncircumcised male is less prone to infections as the foreskin helps to protect from infection.


----------



## WyshIknew

Circumcision Status and STD


----------



## VeryHurt

WyshIknew said:


> Well I shower twice a day, and I do take care with my hygiene. I never have any problem with smegma, and yes I have taken care to educate my sons. It's not rocket science.
> 
> It just seems like a rather insignificant thing to focus on.
> 
> You might have a guy who is handsome, charming, successful, hygienic  and loves you to bits.
> 
> Are you really going to run away screaming with your head in your hands because he is uncircumcised?
> 
> Crumbs, men are accused of being shallow!
> 
> Circumcision - What is Circumcision
> 
> 
> It's difficult to know what to believe as I've also seen reports that claim an uncircumcised male is less prone to infections as the foreskin helps to protect from infection.


Actually, I did dump a man when I discovered he was not circumcised. Just can't get passed the "stuff" aka smegma and "other stuff."

Hey, we can debate this until the cows come home, it is matter of personal preference.

I will tell you a funny story: 

I was starting an IV on a man who was in his 40's. He was heading to surgery to have a circumcision. Scared out of his mind. I remember him saying to me, "God I wish my parents had this done to me when I was two days old !!!!"


----------



## TiggyBlue

I find penises fascinating in general, my husbands more than others.


----------



## tracyishere

I remember when I was dating my h I would just sit there and examine him, play with him, explore him. I was so intrigued that I could touch a penis! He absolutely loved this. I still do this to him despite knowing his penis so well, I think me being curious about it turns him on


----------



## TiggyBlue

WyshIknew said:


> *I don't understand this cut/uncut stuff?*



I think it really depends on culture. In England there doesn't seem to be much of a cut/uncut preference or topic, probably because circumcision isn't very common outside of religious reasons.



> I'm uncut but when erect the foreskin peels back anyway so don't see the difference.


Me neither.


----------



## WyshIknew

VeryHurt said:


> Actually, I did dump a man when I discovered he was not circumcised. Just can't get passed the "stuff" aka smegma and "other stuff."
> 
> Hey, we can debate this until the cows come home, it is matter of personal preference.
> 
> I will tell you a funny story:
> 
> I was starting an IV on a man who was in his 40's. He was heading to surgery to have a circumcision. Scared out of his mind. I remember him saying to me, "God I wish my parents had this done to me when I was two days old !!!!"


As you say we can debate this till the cows come home.

I'm rather glad my parents didn't mutilate my body.


----------



## WyshIknew

VeryHurt said:


> Actually, I did dump a man when I discovered he was not circumcised. Just can't get passed the "stuff" aka smegma and "other stuff."
> 
> Hey, we can debate this until the cows come home, it is matter of personal preference.
> 
> I will tell you a funny story:
> 
> I was starting an IV on a man who was in his 40's. He was heading to surgery to have a circumcision. Scared out of his mind. I remember him saying to me, "God I wish my parents had this done to me when I was two days old !!!!"


And yet you're not worried that a circumcised man carries a greater chance of carrying an STD?


----------



## I Notice The Details

I grew up in a large family with lots of brothers....we were all circumcised, so that is the only way I have ever known penises to look like. Then, I went to High School and noticed differences in the locker rooms. That was the first time I even knew what an uncircumcised penis was. Not a big deal...just different.

I have always been very happy with what I have dangling between my legs, so I cannot complain for one second. My wife appreciates its proportions for sure. Early on in our marriage, she would love to watch it grow from small to totally erect. She was amazed by that for some reason. I liked her curiosity! She still loves to watch when I polish the stallion, so I guess she is still curious. 

PS: I have one son, and he is circumcised just like I am. Like father, like son.


----------



## alte Dame

I personally find the penis to be lovely and arousing and very interesting to 'do things with.' Some of these things could be construed as worship, but it's really just appreciation and enjoyment.

This is acquired with maturity, however. The look of a penis to a girl is not obviously interesting or enticing.

In fact, a friend of mine told me the story of her little toddler daughter who took a bath with her boy cousin. The little girl had never seen a penis before & after the bath, she remarked to her mom, "Boy, he's really lucky that thing didn't grow on his face."

So, penis love isn't engrained at birth, that's for sure.


----------



## WyshIknew

alte Dame said:


> I personally find the penis to be lovely and arousing and very interesting to 'do things with.' Some of these things could be construed as worship, but it's really just appreciation and enjoyment.
> 
> This is acquired with maturity, however. The look of a penis to a girl is not obviously interesting or enticing.
> 
> In fact, a friend of mine told me the story of her little toddler daughter who took a bath with her boy cousin. The little girl had never seen a penis before & after the bath, she remarked to her mom, "Boy, he's really lucky that thing didn't grow on his face."
> 
> So, penis love isn't engrained at birth, that's for sure.



:lol::rofl::rofl:

That is brilliant. I am so stealing that story for myself.


----------



## Anon Pink

alte Dame said:


> "Boy, he's really lucky that thing didn't grow on his face."
> 
> So, penis love isn't engrained at birth, that's for sure.


:rofl:

That is THE best line EVER!


----------



## RedRose14

I've never seen a circumcised penis, circumcision is something that is not routinely done in the UK, so it's very surprising for me to learn that it is the "norm" in America.

I've also never experienced the "stuff" that has been mentioned. I am no expert on penises, but I do know that uncircumcised men do clean underneath the foreskin, in the same way that us ladies clean the various folds of our lady garden. It's basic hygiene which any reasonable person will practice.

I guess it's a case of what you are used to, but I can assure any ladies out there who might wonder, there is nothing to fear about an uncircumcised penis, and pulling back the foreskin to reveal the purple helmet and winking jap's eye can be very erotic


----------



## MrAvg

WyshIknew said:


> Circumcision Status and STD


That website is extremely bias and is disseminating information specific to their beliefs leaving out some facts. Cut men are far less likely to get a STD such as HIV.

CDC Study

CIRP is Circumcision Information and Resource Pages and the site is very anti circumcision. They believe it is mutilation. They also leave out studies that point to increased cervical cancer of women married to or having sex with uncut Men.

I became familiar with that group when studying pros and cons to having our sons cut. There are other fanatical group that are pro circumcision. I think it is a personal issue with the parents.


----------



## P51Geo1980

RedRose14 said:


> I've never seen a circumcised penis, circumcision is something that is not routinely done in the UK, so it's very surprising for me to learn that it is the "norm" in America.
> 
> I've also never experienced the "stuff" that has been mentioned. I am no expert on penises, but I do know that uncircumcised men do clean underneath the foreskin, in the same way that us ladies clean the various folds of our lady garden. It's basic hygiene which any reasonable person will practice.
> 
> I guess it's a case of what you are used to, but I can assure any ladies out there who might wonder, there is nothing to fear about an uncircumcised penis, and pulling back the foreskin to reveal the purple helmet and winking jap's eye can be very erotic


I'm an uncut American. I've never experienced anything negative from women regarding having a foreskin - it seems like it's never even noticed. Neither have my cousins or brother so I think these negative stereotypes from women are very few and far between. I've never had "stuff" under my foreskin not have I ever seen it in patients I've taken care if so I highly highly doubt the 9/10 statistic....especially in a hospital setting...where a patient with a foley should have proper foley care at least daily...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## larry.gray

SimplyAmorous said:


> There as a poster here (gone now) *Geekdown* that was FURIOUS his parents did this to him, he unleashed such anger here on the forum over this... heated debates ensued.....I think he would have marched in the streets against this being done to our sons....that we as parents HAVE NO RIGHT..... he felt it was pure mutilation...


I'm on the same page as Geeddown. I think it's pure mutilation, and nothing more. It was done so little boys couldn't masturbate as easy. An uncircumcised boy can just yank the foreskin over the tip. Circumcise the thing and it requires lubricant to do that or it becomes raw.

Later in life it has an impact too. You can't just rub your husband without lubricant for long, can you? Not so with an uncut man.

Do you like your labia minora? How would you like it to have them chopped off when you were a baby? That's the physical parallel. I'm sure you'd be able to orgasm, have babies and so on without them. But they're still sensitive and they'd still be gone.


----------



## WyshIknew

MrAvg said:


> That website is extremely bias and is disseminating information specific to their beliefs leaving out some facts. Cut men are far less likely to get a STD such as HIV.
> 
> CDC Study
> 
> CIRP is Circumcision Information and Resource Pages and the site is very anti circumcision. They believe it is mutilation. They also leave out studies that point to increased cervical cancer of women married to or having sex with uncut Men.
> 
> I became familiar with that group when studying pros and cons to having our sons cut. There are other fanatical group that are pro circumcision. I think it is a personal issue with the parents.


Well we can all find web pages or statistics to support our beliefs can't we.

What makes your belief that the studies you have read right other than that you believe them?


----------



## TiggyBlue

MrAvg said:


> CIRP is Circumcision Information and Resource Pages and the site is very anti circumcision. They believe it is mutilation. They also leave out studies that point to increased cervical cancer of women married to or having sex with uncut Men.


That's true if a man is unhygienic.


----------



## WyshIknew

And statistics show that (according to the Henry J Kaiser Family Foundation incidence of HIV in the age group 15 to 49 in the UK is 0.2% to 0.3% and in the US is 0.4% to 0.9%.

Obviously other factors can contribute to this percentage.


----------



## WyshIknew

TiggyBlue said:


> That's true if a man is unhygienic.


Yep!

It's not hard to shower regularly.


----------



## Anon Pink

larry.gray said:


> I'm on the same page as Geeddown. I think it's pure mutilation, and nothing more. It was done so little boys couldn't masturbate as easy. An uncircumcised boy can just yank the foreskin over the tip. Circumcise the thing and it requires lubricant to do that or it becomes raw.
> 
> Later in life it has an impact too. You can't just rub your husband without lubricant for long, can you? Not so with an uncut man.
> 
> Do you like your labia minora? How would you like it to have them chopped off when you were a baby? That's the physical parallel. I'm sure you'd be able to orgasm, have babies and so on without them. But they're still sensitive and they'd still be gone.


Count me in that group. During all of my pregnancies I let it be known if it was a boy there would be no circumcision! I caught holy hell from everyone with some of the most absurd reasons why it must be done. It's also why I HATE HATE HATE to see baby girls with pierced ears. Why would someone deliberately put their infant in pain for nothing but culture and vanity?

I had 3 daughters so my bandwagon never had to circle itself...


Hahahahahahahahaha see what I did there? I slice myself up! Hahahahahahahahaha okay onto more serious threads...


----------



## larry.gray

My sister gave me crap over the refusal to circumcise my son.

She said "It's ugly. I would never be with a man with an uncut penis."

My response "I give you no more credence about the surgical modifications to my son's penis than I would give African men about my daughters' labia. I'm sure guys from Africa would consider my daughters' unpalatable too."

In my state circumcision rates are under 50%. The cut men will be the oddballs in 20 years.


----------



## larry.gray

My sister gave me crap over the refusal to circumcise my son.

She said "It's ugly. I would never be with a man with an uncut penis."

My response "I give you no more credence about the surgical modifications to my son's penis than I would give African men about my daughters' labia. I'm sure guys from Africa would consider my daughters' unpalatable too."

In my state circumcision rates are under 50%. The cut men will be the oddballs in 20 years.


----------



## MrAvg

WyshIknew said:


> Well we can all find web pages or statistics to support our beliefs can't we.
> 
> What makes your belief that the studies you have read right other than that you believe them?


One is for a government and international study, that being the CDC = Center of Disease Control .gov and WHO World Health Organization have empirical data specific to both HIV and cervical cancer. I just think they are less bias specific to HIV and cervical cancer 

Based on a nurse's observations mentioned in this thread and the connection to PIV sex and the amount of disease issues it seems not all uncut men are as clean as they should be. 

But this really should be debated else where. I do not really think this was the meaning of the main topic of this thread. I just showing you information I found from International health organizations and federal government studies.


----------



## P51Geo1980

MrAvg said:


> One is for a government and international study, that being the CDC = Center of Disease Control .gov and WHO World Health Organization have empirical data specific to both HIV and cervical cancer. I just think they are less bias specific to HIV and cervical cancer
> 
> Based on a nurse's observations mentioned in this thread and the connection to PIV sex and the amount of disease issues it seems not all uncut men are as clean as they should be.
> 
> But this really should be debated else where. I do not really think this was the meaning of the main topic of this thread. I just showing you information I found from International health organizations and federal government studies.


I highly question that "nurses" qualifications. I'm in healthcare as well. I've never seen "stuff" under a foreskin. She should have also been aware that a patient with a foley is washed quite frequently, about every 8 hours, so there isn't enough time for "stuff" to accumulate to the extent she suggested. She also said a patient was being out under for a circ. Unless this was 45 years ago, it is highly unlikely a patient would be put under for a circ. It's too minor of a procedure to risk general anesthesia. The HIV studies are pretty much only relevant to Africa, not the US. In the US the majority of HIV infection occurs due to needle sharing - not unprotected sex (note I said majority not all). The HIV rates in Europe are low and the circ rates there are below 10%. I work with pediatrician and not one recommends circ - they leave it up to the parents. Women who say foreskins are gross should look at all the loose skin folds they have in between their legs before they talk. Urine and bacteria accumulate in a vagina much more than they occur under a foreskin. Women are many times more likely to get UTIs than males are and circumcised males also get UTIs. You're using arguments that are 40 years old. The AAP did not endorse circ in 2012 - they merely stated that it should be the decision of the parents. 70% of males world wide are not walking around with infected penises. LOL!!!

Also the CDC has not yet endorsed circumcision. Here is their position on the topic http://www.cdc.gov/hiv/prevention/research/malecircumcision/recommendations.html

And the WHO recommends it for countries where heterosexual transmission is high only http://www.who.int/hiv/topics/malecircumcision/en/

And in the US, where circ is high, it really hasn't done anything to prevent heterosexual transmission. http://www.cdc.gov/hiv/statistics/basics/ataglance.html I hope you can understand and interpret statistics.


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WyshIknew

P51Geo1980 said:


> I highly question that "nurses" qualifications. I'm in healthcare as well. I've never seen "stuff" under a foreskin. She should have also been aware that a patient with a foley is washed quite frequently, about every 8 hours, so there isn't enough time for "stuff" to accumulate to the extent she suggested. She also said a patient was being out under for a circ. Unless this was 45 years ago, it is highly unlikely a patient would be put under for a circ. It's too minor of a procedure to risk general anesthesia. The HIV studies are pretty much only relevant to Africa, not the US. In the US the majority of HIV infection occurs due to needle sharing - not unprotected sex (note I said majority not all). The HIV rates in Europe are low and the circ rates there are below 10%. I work with pediatrician and not one recommends circ - they leave it up to the parents. Women who say foreskins are gross should look at all the loose skin folds they have in between their legs before they talk. Urine and bacteria accumulate in a vagina much more than they occur under a foreskin. Women are many times more likely to get UTIs than males are and circumcised males also get UTIs. You're using arguments that are 40 years old. The AAP did not endorse circ in 2012 - they merely stated that it should be the decision of the parents. 70% of males world wide are not walking around with infected penises. LOL!!!
> 
> Also the CDC has not yet endorsed circumcision. Here is their position on the topic CDC - Recommendations - Male Circumcision - Research - Prevention Research - HIV/AIDS
> 
> And the WHO recommends it for countries where heterosexual transmission is high only WHO | Male circumcision for HIV prevention
> 
> And in the US, where circ is high, it really hasn't done anything to prevent heterosexual transmission. CDC ? HIV in the United States ? Statistics Overview ? Statistics Center ? HIV/AIDS I hope you can understand and interpret statistics.
> 
> 
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


:iagree:


----------



## VeryHurt

WyshIknew said:


> As you say we can debate this till the cows come home.
> 
> I'm rather glad my parents didn't mutilate my body.


I think that mutilate is rather harsh. As someone who has assisted countless times with circumcisions, it was far from horrible. As a matter of fact, more wee ones did not cry. It takes about 5-10 minutes and I bet there is not one man in the world who can remember being circumcised at 2 days old.

Concerning STD/HIV etc...I don't think it matters if you are or are not circumcised, it has to do with protection and wearing a condom, don't you think?

You can have 10 men who ARE circumcised and use a condom during sex and 10 men who are NOT circumcised and do not use a condom. Safety is the key here not circumcisions. So perhaps the statistics are off?


----------



## SimplyAmorous

What a hot issue... geez it's just like sexual views...damn, I just had my fill of that... to each their own....just be sure to marry someone on the same page, who doesn't want to accuse you of mutilation or you are living in the dark ages cause you still see value in it. (I am thankful the choice is still there, but won't be surprised if some Geek Downs get that too, taken away)... 

I appreciate the CDC's not trying to be biased in their factual sheets...this is their aim >> 



> CDC's public health imperative is to provide the best possible information on the risks and benefits to help inform those decisions.


For the record ... I would not have rejected a man who was UNCUT....though we may have had arguments about our sons when I started reading the pros and cons... 

I don't think these studies about *smegma*, *or higher infection rates *are all lies and unfounded...that is simply my position and *for me*, this is where the gravity fell...

Completely unrelated.. once our 2nd son got a bladder infection...why - he was too lazy to go to the bathroom as often as he should have been, this is very rare in boys... had to take him to children's hospital , get a special X-ray, dye used, ... spend $$, time, I was so worried...but at the same time TICKED...as this was something that just didn't have to happen- had he been taking better care... After that, I was a clanging gong... "did you go to the bathroom son!...."Make sure you go to the bathroom"...as I didn't want this happening again...

Now I know me..and if one incident of any penis problem came up cause one of them wasn't washing well enough, whatever, I'd be all over him / them about their foreskin, not exactly something you want Mom ranting about - Granted this probably wouldn't happen, they are clean.. but what IF... 

Our sons and my husband is very happy with their Rods.... just as you who are UNCUT are also happy... it's all good!


----------



## VeryHurt

I am the "Nurse" who has been posting on this particular thread and I'd like to clear a few things up.

I have a Master's Degree in Nursing and I am far from being a bimbo. I graduated Nursing School in the 1970's so I have quite a bit of expierence in the clinical/bedside setting.

I was posting MY "career observations" and not from statistics from the CDC, NIH or Mayo Clinic etc....

The male in Pre-Op was in 1983 and I did NOT say if he was having general anesthesia, a local or a block. I did not go into the OR with him, I merely started his IV.

Most often, when we insert a Foley or just a one time straight cath, it is on a new patient who comes from home into the hospital or ER and they are not clean under their foreskin.

Again, I am stating MY observations.

When a patient has an indwelling Cath during a hospital stay, their MD will order Foley Care which is done BID or every shift.

Many times there is so much "stuff" under the foreskin, it is difficult to retract so we can prep the area for the Foley. 

Looks as if those cows will never get home.


----------



## WyshIknew

VeryHurt said:


> I think that mutilate is rather harsh. As someone who has assisted countless times with circumcisions, it was far from horrible. As a matter of fact, more wee ones did not cry. It takes about 5-10 minutes and I bet there is not one man in the world who can remember being circumcised at 2 days old.
> 
> Concerning STD/HIV etc...I don't think it matters if you are or are not circumcised, it has to do with protection and wearing a condom, don't you think?
> 
> You can have 10 men who ARE circumcised and use a condom during sex and 10 men who are NOT circumcised and do not use a condom. Safety is the key here not circumcisions. So perhaps the statistics are off?


It's such a pointless exercise. Nearly all males in the UK are uncut and there isn't a great swathe of people dying from dodgy d1ck syndrome.

It's also gradually dying out in the US too, percentages of uncut men are rising in the US.

Would you call the cutting out of a girls labia in some countries mutilation?

Why are the statistics off when they don't agree with your opinion?


----------



## WyshIknew

VeryHurt said:


> I am the "Nurse" who has been posting on this particular thread and I'd like to clear a few things up.
> 
> I have a Master's Degree in Nursing and I am far from being a bimbo. I graduated Nursing School in the 1970's so I have quite a bit of expierence in the clinical/bedside setting.
> 
> I was posting MY "career observations" and not from statistics from the CDC, NIH or Mayo Clinic etc....
> 
> The male in Pre-Op was in 1983 and I did NOT say if he was having general anesthesia, a local or a block. I did not go into the OR with him, I merely started his IV.
> 
> Most often, when we insert a Foley or just a one time straight cath, it is on a new patient who comes from home into the hospital or ER and they are not clean under their foreskin.
> 
> Again, I am stating MY observations.
> 
> When a patient has an indwelling Cath during a hospital stay, their MD will order Foley Care which is done BID or every shift.
> 
> Many times there is so much "stuff" under the foreskin, it is difficult to retract so we can prep the area for the Foley.
> 
> Looks as if those cows will never get home.


Well then these are dirty people and they will be dirty with or without a foreskin.


----------



## VeryHurt

WyshIknew said:


> And yet you're not worried that a circumcised man carries a greater chance of carrying an STD?


I did not have sex with the man who was 'uncut."
I had sex with one other man other than my WH, and he was circumcised and he wore a condom.
This is basic middle-school Sex Education: Wear a damn condom everytime. No excuses. Protect yourself.


----------



## I Notice The Details

WyshIknew said:


> Well I think uncircumcised males are a cut above the rest.


:rofl:


----------



## I Notice The Details

I wish we could all post pictures of our own stallions...and have the ladies post their own opinions/comments...since this is a question for the ladies...but that would never happen...


----------



## WyshIknew

I Notice The Details said:


> I wish we could all post pictures of our own stallions...and have the ladies post their own opinions/comments...since this is a question for the ladies...but that would never happen...


I'd need a macro lens. :rofl:


----------



## SimplyAmorous

Everyone has their specific reasons that weight more heavily FOR THEM..... many see this as a *civil Rights issue* even .. I will not be at all surprised to hear headlines someday - a disgruntled man hires a Big Lawyer & sues his parents - over his penis someday...and with that, there goes the rights of the parents. It's just a matter of time. 

But what I suspect WILL happen in that aftermath is - infection rates will *statistically rise* (I realize many turn their noses at statistics and just say "It will never happen to me"- I, however, do consider statistics) .... Hiv will be transmitted more so, and Penile cancer will also rise.. 

And the men who would have *preferred this choice* (not to mention the women) ... will 
*1)* face Insurance costs (if they even pay- as so many things are being cut -this will be considered NOT necessary - so out of the pocket it will be!)... *2)* his sex life will be on hold with that sort of surgery (no man wants this!)....*3)* probably take a few days off... imagine the pain....(Ok not a big deal) but I think most men would be quite squeamish to get this done....as adults...even if they wanted.... 

And although most married men may be CLEAN..(or the wives would shut the sex off & surely not give them BJ's)... there are surely plenty of men on the streets/ bums who still use their Di**s in plenty of women, and with casual sex being what it is.. I wouldn't like that picture so much.. (Not everyone is responsible as they should with condoms either).. 

My Biggest concerns are things like this >> There is nothing I fear more in life than myself, the husband, or a child coming down with the big C..it's one thing I still PRAY about on a regular basis...& try to live in a way that won't bring it on.... even if there is No God above who hears me, I still  to spear us from CANCER.... It's a concern, as it could happen to ANYONE at ANYTIME......*in my view*, if even the smallest risk can be eliminated, this speaks to me....(husband feels the same -by the way- we talked about this subject last night) 



> Penile Cancer (Cancer of the Penis) | Health | Patient.co.uk
> 
> In most cases, the reason why penile cancer develops is not known. However, there are factors which are known to alter the risk of penile cancer developing. These include:
> 
> *** Age. Penile cancer is more common in men over the age of 50.
> *** Many cases of penile cancer are associated with an infection with certain types of human papillomavirus (see below).
> *** Some skin conditions of the foreskin are can increase the risk of having penile cancer in the future. These include a condition called erythroplasia of Queyrat and balanitis xerotica obliterans. These are both rare conditions.
> *** Phimosis in adults and poor hygiene around the foreskin can increase the risk of penile cancer. Phimosis decribes a condition where the foreskin remains unusually tight and cannot be drawn back from the head of the penis.
> *** Having a circumcision as a baby or child seems to protect against penile cancer.


----------



## SimplyAmorous

I found this article Circumcision History - Reasons for Circumcision  ....*UNBiased* (not easy to do I must say!)....in it's attempt to explore both sides of ...*"TO CUT... or NOT TO CUT"*....I feel all parents given the choice (so far in the United States anyway)...SHOULD BE well aware of it's history, the potential benefits, but also THE RISKS... so they can make an informed decision ... 

As for the ongoing debate... this is what is happening on this thread >> 



> *Debate the ethical issues*.
> 
> Critics of circumcision say it’s wrong to make a decision for an infant boy to remove a part of him, no matter how small, and subject him to risk, no matter how small, when the surgery is unnecessary.
> 
> Also, circumcision can be performed at any age (the risks become greater after infancy, however, and the surgery requires general anesthesia and a longer recovery).
> 
> Proponents feel that it’s unethical not to circumcise when the procedure could help prevent a deadly infection like HIV later in life.


 Myself and my husband is of the Proponent view ...though I would add more than just HIV concern but every risk stated on this page in addition. I am being a broken record, but that is MY reasoning ....and I feel I am doing *what is best* for my children... 

I read extensively about Vaccinations when we 1st had our son...I came to learn that the Live Polio vaccine has a greater statistical chance of giving a Child the real disease over the injectable version (which never happens).... I Insisted on the Injectable for our 1st son.... BEFORE it became common to give the Injectable.. I do my research on these things... I don't consider myself a Lax uneducated parent by any means...

I also want our boys to get the new vaccination against human papilloma virus (HPV)... some parents see no reason for their sons to get this...(and since my boys frown on casual sex, likely even less chance for them to get it)... but for me again, even the smallest risk , if it can be eliminated - in their futures....that could require treatment (time, $$, worry, life altering ?)... I feel it best to be eliminated. That is how my brain works and how I care for my children... If they want to sue me for this, hate me, I guess I will just respond...that I did it out of LOVE...and let the chips fall where they may. 

Not sure what else to say, I don't feel me or my husband are irresponsible parents who choose to mutilate 5 of our sons. I am for the Parents to have this Right.. 

But again, it's likely a matter of time with the anger on this issue for a Lawyer to change history on it. I will leave this discussion now ... (I promise)....


----------



## larry.gray

The penile cancers very likely come from HPV. Right now it's hard to prove because they don't have a HPV test for men. But given the rate for women, it's very likely that an overwhelming number of men have HPV. In 30 years if the penile cancer rate plummets, it's probably from the reduction in HPV. Give your boys Guardasil and it will do far more than chopping off their foreskin.


----------



## larry.gray

As for HIV: Don't take it up the butt from another man, and don't use injectable drugs and share needles. That's where almost all HIV transmissions _to men_ comes from. Men picking it up from women is practically unheard of.


----------



## I Notice The Details

Someone told me yesterday that because of the Washington ******* name controversy....they are thinking of changing the name to...The Washington Foreskins. :rofl:

Sorry, I just wanted to add a little humor to this crazy topic. 

Please continue the argument...


----------



## WyshIknew

And again where is the evidence that British men and women are adversely affected by this. Why are they not dropping off like flies?



The last study I saw stated that there was a lower incidence of std in Britain.



That may have changed since.


----------



## Code-Welder

larry.gray said:


> As for HIV: Don't take it up the butt from another man, and don't use injectable drugs and share needles. That's where almost all HIV transmissions _to men_ comes from. Men picking it up from women is practically unheard of.


I have been reading this thread for a couple days. I really do not care either way. I see all sides of this concern. HIV can be transmitted from woman to man. Or more likely from a man to a woman. I recall that from Magic Johnson and how he got HIV. I have been more interested in this concern since I started dating again. I never had this concern when my wife was still alive. Being out on the dating scene means wear protection.

Myth: Women can't give men HIV.
It's much harder for men to get HIV from women, but it does happen. HIV does not live long outside the body. A man's penis is only exposed to HIV for the time that it is in a vagina or rectum. Men also may have fewer areas on the penis where the virus can enter the body. HIV can enter at the opening of the tip and through cuts or sores on the shaft. But if a partner has an untreated sexually transmitted infection (STI) like syphilis, gonorrhea, or chlamydia, the risk is higher. These infections can bring more CD4 cells to the area of infection, or cause breaks in the skin, both increasing the risk of passing HIV. Meanwhile, women have a higher risk of getting HIV from men. Because HIV is in the man's semen, which can stay in the woman's vagina for days, her exposure time is longer after sex. Also, the vagina provides a much larger area than the penis does through which HIV can enter the woman's body.


----------



## Code-Welder

WyshIknew said:


> And again where is the evidence that British men and women are adversely affected by this. Why are they not dropping off like flies?
> 
> 
> 
> The last study I saw stated that there was a lower incidence of std in Britain.
> 
> 
> 
> That may have changed since.


Google is your friend UK penis cancer information Risks and causes of penile cancer : Cancer Research UK : CancerHelp UK

Maybe UK men and women are just better about hygiene?


----------



## Voiceofreason

Did you hear that there is a veterinarian who flies around the country as a circumcision specialist for elephants? No, really, it is true. The zoos don't pay him a lot but he does get big tips.

And then there was the moil who collected the foreskins from his many circumcisions and sewed them into wallets. When the wallet was rubbed it would turn into a suitcase.


----------



## WyshIknew

Boom tish.


----------



## perfectstranger

Just thought I'd chime in here to support the guys defending their foreskins. No links or stats, just my personal experience/two cents.

My only close encounters had been with the "cut" variety before meeting my husband. 

With him, my impression was sort of like, "Well, _that _makes more sense!" 

The skin protected by the foreskin seems smoother and healthier than many a trimmed-up penis. He also seems to be better lubricated... Sorry if that's TMI. 

And, since I'm spilling all, I agree with the posters who said that the uncut penis is more sensitive. For me, that's not a problem -- I climax pretty quickly from piv and my partner's orgasm will usually put me over the edge if I'm anywhere close -- but I guess that could deter some women? 

I have no idea about potential hygiene pitfalls. There is no one more careful about routine personal grooming, (shaving, showering, haircuts, nail-trimming), than my husband. He would be mortified if he had dirt under his nails. I can't imagine if he had something hiding under his foreskin!

Once I mentioned to him that circumcision is/was routine in the U.S. for reasons of hygiene. First he didn't believe me. Then he spent the rest of the day looking like he'd just smelled something terrible; I guess the imagined stink of all these American penises that the owners can't be bothered to wash properly?

Anyway, I figure whatever floats your boat. I would not do it to our child if we had one, but I've met plenty of men without foreskins who seem none the worse for wear. TBH, I've had plenty of orgasms with nary a foreskin involved. If people want to say dobermans look sharper with their ears cropped, I can't disagree. I don't pretend it's a nice thing to do to a dog, but I also don't think it automatically ruins the animal's life. 

Obviously sexual organs are different and the unfortunate similarity to the female genital mutilation had crossed my mind, as raised in earlier posts. I suspect that we will be judged harshly by later generations.


----------



## hookares

One of the primary reasons for depriving men over 60 of intercourse is the lack of sensitivity that results from the removal of the foreskin. It takes a while, but eventually this causes sex to last far too long for their partners and many of the other excuses for depriving him begin.
There now.


----------



## WyshIknew

perfectstranger said:


> Just thought I'd chime in here to support the guys defending their foreskins. No links or stats, just my personal experience/two cents.
> 
> My only close encounters had been with the "cut" variety before meeting my husband.
> 
> With him, my impression was sort of like, "Well, _that _makes more sense!"
> 
> The skin protected by the foreskin seems smoother and healthier than many a trimmed-up penis. He also seems to be better lubricated... Sorry if that's TMI.
> 
> And, since I'm spilling all, I agree with the posters who said that the uncut penis is more sensitive. For me, that's not a problem -- I climax pretty quickly from piv and my partner's orgasm will usually put me over the edge if I'm anywhere close -- but I guess that could deter some women?
> 
> I have no idea about potential hygiene pitfalls. There is no one more careful about routine personal grooming, (shaving, showering, haircuts, nail-trimming), than my husband. He would be mortified if he had dirt under his nails. I can't imagine if he had something hiding under his foreskin!
> 
> Once I mentioned to him that circumcision is/was routine in the U.S. for reasons of hygiene. First he didn't believe me. Then he spent the rest of the day looking like he'd just smelled something terrible; I guess the imagined stink of all these American penises that the owners can't be bothered to wash properly?
> 
> Anyway, I figure whatever floats your boat. I would not do it to our child if we had one, but I've met plenty of men without foreskins who seem none the worse for wear. TBH, I've had plenty of orgasms with nary a foreskin involved. If people want to say dobermans look sharper with their ears cropped, I can't disagree. I don't pretend it's a nice thing to do to a dog, but I also don't think it automatically ruins the animal's life.
> 
> Obviously sexual organs are different and the unfortunate similarity to the female genital mutilation had crossed my mind, as raised in earlier posts. I suspect that we will be judged harshly by later generations.



It is something that can be learnt. I had terrible trouble with relatively quick PE when I first met my wife, done and dusted in a few minutes. But practise makes perfect And I am now fine.

Although even now I can't just let go as I'd be way to quick!


----------



## TikiKeen

Cut, uncut..doesn't matter to me. Is the size in my range and what can be done with it?

H has the most beautiful, amazing one I've ever seen. Fits perfectly.

I've read most of this thread thinking of that dork who used be on Stern's show years ago, injuring himself by flapping it to and fro, hitting his belly and butt with it. I can't imagine he got very many dates with level of self-fascination.


----------



## TikiKeen

Cut, uncut..doesn't matter to me. Is the size in my range and what can be done with it?

H has the most beautiful, amazing one I've ever seen. Fits perfectly.

I've read most of this thread thinking of that dork who used be on Stern's show years ago, injuring himself by flapping it to and fro, hitting his belly and butt with it. I can't imagine he got very many dates with level of self-fascination.


----------



## WyshIknew

That was so good you said it twice.

That was so good you said it twice.


----------



## TikiKeen

Ack! Dang country internet!

ETA: I'm leaving both posts there because he's really...oh yeah!


----------



## LongWalk

Circumcision is drag. An analogous procedure for women would be to remove the clitoral hood. How women would like that? The clitoris would be dried out and external mucosa would undergo cornification, which what happens to the glans.



> Cornification[edit]
> Cornification is the process of forming an epidermal barrier in stratified squamous epithelial tissue. At the cellular level, cornification is characterised by:
> 
> production of keratin
> production of small proline-rich (SPRR) proteins and transglutaminase which eventually form a cornified cell envelope beneath the plasma membrane
> terminal differentiation
> loss of nuclei and organelles, in the final stages of cornification metabolism ceases and the cells are almost completely filled by keratin
> During the process of epithelial differentiation, cells become cornified as keratin protein is incorporated into longer keratin intermediate filaments. Eventually the nucleus and cytoplasmic organelles disappear, metabolism ceases and *cells undergo a programmed death* as they become fully keratinized. In many other cell types, such as cells of the dermis, keratin filaments and other intermediate filaments function as part of the cytoskeleton to mechanically stabilize the cell against physical stress. It does this through connections to desmosomes, cell-cell junctional plaques, and hemidesmosomes, cell-basement membrane adhesive structures.
> 
> Cells in the epidermis contain a structural matrix of keratin, which makes this outermost layer of the skin almost waterproof, and along with collagen and elastin, gives skin its strength. Rubbing and pressure cause thickening of the outer, cornified layer of the epidermis and form protective calluses — useful for athletes and on the fingertips of musicians who play stringed instruments. Keratinized epidermal cells are constantly shed and replaced.
> 
> Who wants the head of his penis callused?
> 
> These hard, integumentary structures are formed by intercellular cementing of fibers formed from the dead, cornified cells generated by specialized beds deep within the skin. Hair grows continuously and feathers moult and regenerate. The constituent proteins may be phylogenetically homologous but differ somewhat in chemical structure and supermolecular organization. The evolutionary relationships are complex and only partially known. Multiple genes have been identified for the β-keratins in feathers, and this is probably characteristic of all keratins.


----------



## treyvion

LongWalk said:


> Circumcision is drag. An analogous procedure for women would be to remove the clitoral hood. How women would like that? The clitoris would be dried out and external mucosa would undergo cornification, which what happens to the glans.


I never thought of this analogy. It would change the sensitivity and thus response of the clitoris.


----------



## 12345Person

A large penis is like a light switch for me. I go into this animal lust and I lose myself.


----------



## Cosmos

LongWalk said:


> Circumcision is drag. An analogous procedure for women would be to remove the clitoral hood. How women would like that? The clitoris would be dried out and external mucosa would undergo cornification, which what happens to the glans.





treyvion said:


> I never thought of this analogy. It would change the sensitivity and thus response of the clitoris.


On the contrary. Unhooding of the clitoris, apparently, results in increased sensitivity and, often, stronger orgasms.

Clitoral Unhooding Frequently Asked Questions


----------



## larry.gray

LongWalk said:


> Circumcision is drag. An analogous procedure for women would be to remove the clitoral hood. How women would like that? The clitoris would be dried out and external mucosa would undergo cornification, which what happens to the glans.


Don't forget that there are 20 million nerve endings in the forsekin.

Not only would the hood have to be removed, but the inner labia would have to go too for it to be equivalent.


----------



## larry.gray

Cosmos said:


> On the contrary. Unhooding of the clitoris, apparently, results in increased sensitivity and, often, stronger orgasms.
> 
> Clitoral Unhooding Frequently Asked Questions


From the linked article:



> Sometimes, uninformed opinions come from those who claim it can lead to loss of sensitivity . . . comparing it to a male circumcision where it’s been documented that a man loses some sensitivity from the removal of the foreskin. This claim is not true, because part of the loss of sensitivity for a male when he loses his protective sheathing is in the tissue being removed. During a Hoodectomy, there is no loss of sensitivity because if the surgeon has the experience to not overexpose the clitoris (only a surgeon with dozens of Hoodectomies should ever be considered for a procedure) and properly lets the clitoris seat in its protective sheathing—meaning they have an aesthetic understanding of each woman’s particular anatomy—there will not be any chance of loss of sensation.


----------



## WyshIknew

Blimey, 10-24-2013 till 02:18 today 01-09-2014 before this penis thread rises to the occasion again.

That's one hell of a refractory period.


----------



## LongWalk

larry.gray said:


> From the linked article:


Doesn't sound exactly like circumcision.


----------



## Cosmos

LongWalk said:


> Doesn't sound exactly like circumcision.


No it doesn't, but it's probably about the nearest female equivalent... Cliteroidectomy (still practised by far too many), though, would be more like male castration.

http://childrenshealthcare.org/wp-content/uploads/2010/11/Susan-Bennett-Chapter-17-11-15-10.pdf


----------



## chillymorn

Cosmos said:


> No it doesn't, but it's probably about the nearest female equivalent... Cliteroidectomy (still practised by far too many), though, would be more like male castration.
> 
> http://childrenshealthcare.org/wp-content/uploads/2010/11/Susan-Bennett-Chapter-17-11-15-10.pdf


I disagree castration is removing your testicals so female castration would be removing your overies.


although I am circumsized I did not have my sons circumsized.

if they want to do it then they can do it to themselves. there is more and more evidence that its a usless procedure in the vast majority oft the cases and a huge money maker for the dr's.


----------



## Cosmos

chillymorn said:


> I disagree castration is removing your testicals so female castration would be removing your overies.
> 
> 
> although I am circumsized I did not have my sons circumsized.
> 
> if they want to do it then they can do it to themselves. there is more and more evidence that its a usless procedure in the vast majority oft the cases and a huge money maker for the dr's.


I was talking more from a sexual pleasure point of view. Men were castrated (turned into eunuchs) to prevent them from raiding the harem. Women are 'circumcised' to prevent them from experiencing sexual pleasure and, therefore, the desire to cheat on their spouses.

I'm neither for nor against male circumcision. If men feel that circumcision is wrong for them, they have every right to object to it and ensure that their sons aren't circumcised.


----------



## I Notice The Details

Mrs. John Adams said:


> I love looking at my husbands penis. He is bigger than average...circumcised...nicely trimmed pubic hair...nice and straight and the girth is large. I love to play with it, I love to smell it, I love to taste it. I touch it as often as i can. I love to look at it. He travels a lot and thankfully he has taken pictures for me


Mrs. John Adams....I love your healthy, sexy attitude towards your husbands body! It is simply awesome to hear this from a lady.  

He is a lucky president...sorry....I mean lucky man.


----------



## familygirl

My boyfriend has above average for his size. His football mates tease him and call him 'homsey' - 80's porn star apparently. 

Im sure he doesnt feel his size is adequate for me as I am a tall female (Taller than him) and to me I would say his member is average (although I have never said this to him!) Average penis because he is a shorter guy. But against his height it looks quite big and is a turn on :O


----------

